# Seneca Lake Stripers



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

Anyone know anything about Seneca Lake for stripers? Don't plan on keeping any, but in order to catch one, should I start trolling or casting and what lures should I use at what depth? I've also heard that stripers will herd shad to the surface and make them explode just like white bass, so if they do that at Seneca, when and where do they do that? Any help on time of year, tackle, and methods is appreciated.


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

I haven't gotten into stripers at Seneca yet--so I am wondering some of the same things--but as far as surface corralling shad, I believe this happens in Spring and Fall when bait is balled up and surface/shallow temps are more suited to the stripers' liking. Specifically, the spring topwater bite seems best immediately post-spawn in shallow coves. In this situation, slow rolling shallow stickbaits (e.g. Cordell Redfin 5" or 7") seem to be highly recommended.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

I dont fish for them there but have caught several of them. Most have been taken in the spring when the Whites were on their spawning run. Some were taken on jerkbaits like Rogues and Thundersticks mostly on the chrome colors. Some I have got on topwaters like the Chug-Bug and Jr.Zara Spooks. They can also be caught in the fall vertical jigging BIG blade baits in 12-14fow. The biggest I have taken was around 14lbs on a topwater but I have a friend that got 1 last year that was close to 25lbs. on a jig/minnow while Saugeye fishing. There are guys that fish for them in the early summer with big Zara Spooks in the evenings along the face of the dam and there is another guy I run into all the time fishing off the dam that uses big plastic swimbaits all the time and he says he sometimes get 3-4 a day doing that. I have even got them on crankbaits fishing in a bass tourney in the spring. It seems like the fishing is better early in the year before it get too hot out.


----------



## fisharder (Mar 18, 2005)

The state of Ohio only stocks pure strain stripers in Kiser lake.
I think at one time they did stock stripers buy my guess is you are fishing hybrids One clue I will give you is the water temps need to get to around
60 before you will see much action and the fish will make a false run up the river at some point some time around a full moon. I flat line troll for them a lot in the spring and when we find the fish because they school we get on them and try to stay with them. The males will show up first they tend to be a lot smaller than the females. If you want to catch pure strain stripers fish the greenup pool of the ohio Kentucky stocks them in that pool. A lot of lures work for these fish but my best luck comes by matching the bait the best I can size seems to be very important when selecting a bait. good luck


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

The ones in Seneca are not hybrids. They are true Stripers. The hatchery there raises them along with Saugeyes. There have been Stripers in Seneca for years now, they started stocking them after they quit stocking Muskies. There are just not a lot of people that fish for them.


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

Seneca has both male and female stripers and Kiser only has male stripers. This was told to me by the state.


----------



## Tabuki (Oct 20, 2005)

So what depth is good to start out looking for them in the spring time?


----------



## jckkeith (Feb 26, 2010)

Seneca Lake and the town of Ithaca - it was difficult to cover a huge area with our small windows of opportunity! We did fall in love with Hammondsport, NY though and right now it's our favorite. But we haven't seen as much as we would have like to better compare. We would love some feedback from those of you with more experience comparing the towns around the Finger Lakes. We are looking for a home with a lake view. (We enjoy that 'Tuscany' type feel of the view of the grape vines etc.). We love the vineyards all around and love the look of them even on a property we would purchase.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

The poster was refering to Seneca Lake in southeast Ohio.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

They are a BLAST to get on but tough to stay with. Hybrids. Wish they would put some more in WB but sounds like I need to make a trip south this year! Couple more questions for ya too. Does Seneca Have reproducing Striper? Also is the fish Im holding a female because of the size? If so the state record would be female? You guys sound like you got a good game plan and Im going to try for wipers this year a bit more before the NE doesnt have any. Need one for the wall. Thanks for any help!


----------



## fisharder (Mar 18, 2005)

Tiny Tim said:


> The ones in Seneca are not hybrids. They are true Stripers.


Check with the ODNR web site and one place it says the only put then in kiser but Seneca also says the stock stripers. If anying of you live close to Greenup pool you should give it a try I find the action to be better.
Next month at some point they will head up rivers. We should have a good year class this year see you on the river


----------



## gotwipers (Mar 31, 2007)

Stripers will make a false spawning run, since they are native to the ocean the eggs must be in constant motion for a number of days before the fry hatch, so to answer your question....yes and no! Inland lakes usually won't have enough current to keep the eggs from settling and most certainly Seneca does not. 

Seneca does have Stripes in it, I had heard they quit stocking it, I think it is where the majority of the brood stock comes from for the Hybrid program. There was a member on here who filled me in on most of this and can't remember who it was, rumor has it they found a 40+ pound floater in there a few years ago......good luck chasing them!


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

JIG said:


> Also is the fish Im holding a female because of the size? If so the state record would be female? You guys sound like you got a good game plan and Im going to try for wipers this year a bit more before the NE doesnt have any. Need one for the wall. Thanks for any help!


Jig, I think the chances of it being a female are dramatically increased for every inch above 36". I am speaking from mostly saltwater experience with native stripers, but I think this rule of thumb applies here too. Basically I am saying that if it's over 36, it's likely a female. 

What do other striper anglers think? Does anyone know an nice average cut-off point?


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

Mean Morone said:


> Seneca has both male and female stripers and Kiser only has male stripers. This was told to me by the state.


Mean, I read the same thing early on in the stocking program at Kiser. Common sense told me that can't be true as sexing 40,000 fingerlings didn't seem possible. I've asked, but still haven't run into anyone who can tell me how that's done.

Fast forward to last Saturday afternoon. My partner and I had been bass fishing and decided to call it a day. As we left the protection of the bay point and started into the white caps, my fish finder screen went black with baitfish schools and big fish symbols under them. He had a 1/2 ounce trap tied on so I encouraged him to give it a couple quick throws. He missed one on the first cast, but hooked up big on the second. 5 min later, he boated a 29 1/2 in. beauty that weighed 13 lb. 10 oz. She was really bellied down, and I joked in telling him I'll bet you find a half dozen big shad in her gullet. He called an hour later to say that she had 2 small shad in her, but was packed full of roe. 

Now...either we were lucky enough to catch one of the few females that slip through the screening process, or (most likely) that whole "they only stock males" story is just that...a story.


----------



## morrison.inc (Jun 8, 2010)

just got back from seneca today. Saugeyes are in 7-15 fow and the water temp is still high at 72-73 degrees, i think osmeone asked. Anyways just wanted to mention I found and picked up a freshly deceased 25lb striper. It was floating around the little island by the dam on the side where people troll all the time (sunken house...?). Never seen one up close. I wish they would stock every lake in ohio with em. I would give up bass fishing all together!.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

morrison.inc said:


> . I wish they would stock every lake in ohio with em. I would give up bass fishing all together!.


Some of us have! 
There's nothing comes close, Stripers and Hybrids.
I haven't caught a Muskie so I'm sure that might change my mind. LOL!
LMJ


----------

